# How big is your library?



## RamistThomist (Mar 21, 2005)

Since we have many readers on board, I thought this would be a good question.

Secondly,
How did you go about obtaining your library?

Thirdly,
What is the best means of gaining a sizable libary with limited resources?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 21, 2005)

I have about 800 reformed books. Many I got from Matt's grandfather. Some from Ebay. Alibris. Amazon.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 21, 2005)

Sadly,
I only have about 300; however, many are good and I have deliberately weeded out and avoided buying neo-evangelical trash.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 21, 2005)

With the Neo-evangelical trash, I have about 1600; they sit in the garage. Tina and I will one day burn them!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 21, 2005)

I don't have a precise count but I do have over 2000 volumes. 

My acquisitions have come about from perusing lots of book catalogues, Reformed and otherwise, and from lots of online sources.

Now that I have a family my priorities are not the same, but I used to share the sentiment of Erasmus: "When I get a little money I buy books; and if any is left I buy food and clothes."

Now I have a goal of building a library for my children, with a specialty in Reformed Church history, particularly that concerning the French Huguenots.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 21, 2005)

CBD has been helpful, especially in me getting Warfield's ten volumes. Sadly, tehre are no used book stores in Monroe or Alexandria, LA. Lifeway sells more trinkets than books and the books they do sell are atrociiously high.


----------



## kevin.carroll (Mar 21, 2005)

Mine is quite small, comparatively. < 300 volumes. But they are all good ones and well read. I have always purposed to have books that I actually used, rather than just full shelves.

I am starting again, however. I had 2000 volumes, most of which was Arminian drivel I inherited from my grandfather. As the Lord reformed my theology, I have reformed my library. So I'm doing it the hard way...beg, borrow, steal. You get the idea.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 21, 2005)

I've got over 1000 now. Alot of it good, but some I will probably never read. Most I just have for reference so I don't have to run to the library all the time. About 1/3 is Puritans. 

I don't think I have ever paid retail for a book. When I lived back in Seattle, there were a few good bookstores that had used books. One of the Family Bookstores in particular was run by a reformed Baptist and he readily supplied the store with good puritan books. That is where I got a good start on my library. Now, I do most of my shopping online. You just can't beat the good deals both for used and new books, especially through Amazon's used book network. But I've become much more picky now with what I buy. It's too much work on my bad back to move all these books around. I'll probably have to start pruning soon.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 21, 2005)

I have 3000 books, and then the SWRB set (does that count?) 

Most of my books are puritans, and Reformed theology. Lots of sets, some old stuff, some OT and NT stuff that is necessary (bible surverys and the like). Part of my library is here:

http://www.apuritansmind.com/SuggestedLibraryAdvanced.htm


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 21, 2005)

I've got Bibleworks 6.0...

What else do I need? 

[Edited on 3-22-2005 by SolaScriptura]


----------



## ARStager (Mar 21, 2005)

Really impressive, guys. I've got a really wimpy library right now. And there's way too many books on European political and economic history - and not enough Puritan Paperbacks


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 22, 2005)

Lifeway up this way has actually changed quite a bit. They actually NOW have more books - and GOOD ONES - than anything else (or at least 50% books, 50% records, CDs, etc....). 

And they carry quite a number of Calvinistic authors now. I was happy to see 'Calvinism at the Las Vegas Airport', 'Scripture Alone' and a few Sproul books on the shelves. 

years ago, I used to call them 'minefield' instead of lifeway. They dropped all of their Joyce Meyer , Copeland and other drivel and started to sell more sound books. 

Al Mohler's influence perhaps ?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARStager_
> Really impressive, guys. I've got a really wimpy library right now. And there's way too many books on European political and economic history - and not enough Puritan Paperbacks



You're not alone, brother!


----------



## pastorway (Mar 22, 2005)

How big is my library?

Not big enough!!! 

I have between 750 and 1000, some on shelves, some in boxes, some in the closet. My oldest book is an edition of Charles Spurgeon's _Family Worship_ published in 1880 for the families in his church to use as a family worship guide with devotions, Scripture readings, prayers, and hymns to sing.

My most recent sources - Solid Ground Christian Books, Halfprice Books, and ebay.

Phillip


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> I have 3000 books, and then the SWRB set (does that count?)
> 
> Most of my books are puritans, and Reformed theology. Lots of sets, some old stuff, some OT and NT stuff that is necessary (bible surverys and the like). Part of my library is here:
> ...



Oh yea, I forgot about the SWRB set also. How many are in that set Matt?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 22, 2005)

Counting actual books and microfilm but not what's on my PC, maybe 900, with about 200 that would fall in the Antiquarian class. But there's junk and paperbacks also. Also includes a collection of over 100 editions of the Westminster Stds which I'm using to compile a new critical text of the WCF and Catechisms. Last year in addition to whatever editions of the Stds I found, I bought mostly in the area of analytical bibliography. This was for my contribution to the new journal I'm working on publishing soon which dealt with the MSS of the Westminster Assembly and the traditional printed texts. See http://www.cpjournal.com Hopefully due out in April but maybe later.


----------



## daveb (Mar 22, 2005)

My library contains around 50 books 20 of which are Reformed. I don't think I can answer your other questions though, its taken me 10 years to get this far! 

[Edited on 3-22-2005 by daveb]


----------



## JohnV (Mar 22, 2005)

I have the set of Great Western Books. Its a 54 volume set, and it contains likely about 200 books individually. It is a great resource, and they are exactly what they were promised to be, a liberal and thorough education. . Other than that, I really don't know how many books I have. Most I picked up at yard sales, white elephant tables, second hand outlets; and this big warehouse we have in town here that sells books, mostly new, at about 10% the price, at most. I could likely pick up Calvin's Institutes for about $10, max. But I would need to find it, and that would be more than an all-day job. They are in no particualr order, except what someone thinks is basic order, which would put Calvin with Zoroaster, or something like that. And you have to fight the crowds; neat piles of books are a big pile of books like you have at a book-burnng party at Scott's.

I managed to pick up a JW bible. I also have a Koran. (Oops, I'm not supposed to say that; now I'll be on a hit list. ) 

I have a set of encyclopeadia, Brittanica, wit updated voumes for about ten years. 

And I've got a basic Reformed library as well. 

These books are everywhere. I like to keep the books together somewhat, in their categories, but as I read them, I take them out, and they sit on my night table, stacked about 8 high or so, and I take them in a bit at a time. The 54 volume set has hardly ever been all together since I got back in the late 80's. 

In all, I would be surprised if the total comes to 1000 books. Oh yeah, my 20 gig hardrive is crammed with books from the internet. But I find these hard to read. Once I get that mouse in my right hand it seems to have to move all the time. And my eyes get buggy. 

My wish list is to acquire Matt's set on CD.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 22, 2005)

Forgot my sources. In the last few years, I generally use abebooks.com, and ebay which can offer a good deal on occasion but you can also end up paying more. For Reformed books at low prices check out Gospel Mission which sends out a mail catalog and Reformation Heritage Books which also does some publishing (the recent reprint of the Joseph Caryl on Job comes to mind). Get on all the email book seller lists you can as well. And if you are looking for the rare and high priced check out my friend David C. Lachman. Links below:
http://www.davidclachman.com/
http://www.heritagebooks.org/
http://www.abebooks.com
http://www.members.aol.com/goodbooks7
Gospel Mission (406-466-2311) for a mail catalog
http://www.peterreynoldsbooks.co.uk
I'm sure there are more. but this is all I recall off the top of my head.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by webmaster_
> ...



There are 1700 or so in that series. Good stuff!


----------



## JohnV (Mar 22, 2005)

Has anyone heard of Joshua Press?


----------



## lwadkins (Mar 22, 2005)

Hmmm, now I'm wondering how many of you ebay users I have to bid against when I'm trying to find a bargain...


----------



## JOwen (Mar 22, 2005)

I would say I have between 1300-1500 books. I buy no junk, and have inherited several hundred from my mentor the late Rev. D. Beattie (Scottish Presbyterian minister). I have learned two things in my time as a theological student: (1) there is always someone smarter, (2) there is always someone with a bigger library

My prized possessions are a self autographed copy of Andrew Bonar's "Diary and Letters" with a real (detached) photograph of Dr. Bonar slipped inside the introduction, and a mint 1846 edition of Scots Worthies (passed down through 6 generations of Scottish ministers). I think I will be the first non-Scot to own it.

Kind regards,

Jerrold


----------



## Shane (Mar 22, 2005)

Well my humble library amounts to 80 Christian books and 10 Bibles, that is not counting what I have on Esword & PC etc. Not a bad start considering I have only been a Christian for about 18 months. 95% are good books about 5% I could add to Scott Busheys book burning party one day. 

Good reformed books are also not that easy to get where I live and prices in South Africa are also fairly expensive.


----------



## Shane (Mar 22, 2005)

Oh yes 

I was Catholic before so I never read much.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Mar 22, 2005)

I have between 400-500 books and many audio and video tapes. We've also given away at least 100 books to friends over the years.

I got hooked early on when some friends took me on a road trip to a hole-in-the-wall store in Delaware called Puritan-Reformed Books. Purchased most of my collection over the years from PRB (later Great Christian Books). Later I went to work for them for 3 years and the employee discount was put to good use.

It was a sad day when GCB went under.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 22, 2005)

I have about 40-50 solid audio tapes that provide theological instruction and historical commentary.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Mar 22, 2005)

Sometimes to big, most of the time to small.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Mar 22, 2005)

I have about 100 reformed books, not including the SWRB set that I purchased a year ago.

My audio library is more extensive since I commute one hour to work each way (I get in atleast 2 sermons a day)... I have about 500 sermons on cassette and some on CD.

[Edited on 3-23-2005 by matthew11v25]

[Edited on 3-23-2005 by matthew11v25]


----------



## Apologist4Him (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> Since we have many readers on board, I thought this would be a good question.
> 
> Secondly,
> ...



Yeah, I think it's a good question too.  I'm not sure exactly how big my personal library is, but now that you have asked, I might be inspired to do an inventory. I doubt I have 1,000 books, probably more like 500, but I need to count them to know. To date, my library reads more like a Christian apologetics and philosphy library than a theological library, but recently I have been working on obtaining more theology books. I have a descent mix of Reformed and non-Reformed authors, but I would say I own more books by Reformed authors than not. A few of my books have little to nothing to do with Christianity, like my copy of Copi's Introduction to Logic textbook or my 3-in-1 volume of Tolkien's Lord of the Rings trilogy or my "Marvel Masterworks" volumes or my video game strategy guides.  In the past couple of years, I have gained interest in audio books and lectures on CD. So far I have purchased 3 of R.C. Spoul's series on CD. I am blessed to own the entire NASB on audio CD. I also own the first two volumes of the LOTR triology on audio CD. Anyway, I might be posting a list of what I own, but I will need to go to my parents house to finish the list, because half of my books are over there. 

95% of the time I purchase new books from Amazon.com at 30% off, tax free and with free shipping and handling. Every now and then, depending on the book, I will purchase a book from Walmart.com. However, I almost exclusively purchase multi-volume sets from Christianbook.com. Recently I have discovered good deals at wtsbooks.com and they are the only choice for hard copies of most of Dr. Van Til's writings. I will probably be purchasing a number of books from baptiststandardbearer soon, because although their books are for sale at amazon, the prices are considerably lower if ordered directly from them, and I want to order Dr. Gill's exposition of the entire Bible. Somtimes where I purchase something depends on the exclusivity of the item. For instance, I purchased Amazing Grace: The History & Theology of CALVINISM (DVD) from the Monergism bookstore because it is one of the few places which carry the DVD (highly recommended btw) http://www.monergismbooks.com/amazing2112.html

Anywho, I'll try to get back to this thread with more specific information.

[Edited on 3-23-2005 by Apologist4Him]


----------



## lwadkins (Mar 23, 2005)

This thread caused me to reorganize my library and begin to cull some of the books that I bought years ago. It appears I have about 500 books that are of some use, and a number of books that are useless. I ran across "Setting Your Church Free" by Neil T. Anderson  and a number of other books that were nearly as appalling So now that I am to be rid of these "books" (using the term loosly) guess I'll have to tell my wife it is imperative I replace them with books that are useful


----------



## SmokingFlax (Mar 23, 2005)

Hmmmmm how big? Good question. 

Especially if you consider all of the art and music stuff I have cluttering up my shrinking apartment. I'm guessing I have around 100 reformed books and a bunch of various Dispensational and charismatic kindling for Scott's book burning party. I also have the SWRB sets...tough to sit down and read through it though...Nothing beats the real thing.

It's kind of cheap but I have a bunch of books and essays that I printed from off the web...the book is a much finer package but sometimes I've just gotta have the info.

I get a LOT of stuff from Halfprice Bookstore - I love that place!


----------



## heartoflesh (Mar 24, 2005)

_"Books are infinitely imperfect; the best of books are but sparks from the Bible, mingled with human darkness"_

- Robert Murray McCheyene

That being said, I am prone to BAS "book aquisition syndrome" almost as much as I am to GAS "guitar aquisition syndrome". I have a few books, and no bookshelf. My wife is tired of seeing them clustering and cluttering everywhere!

[Edited on 3-24-2005 by Rick Larson]


----------



## D. Paul (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matthew11v25_
> I have about 100 reformed books, not including the SWRB set that I purchased a year ago.
> 
> My audio library is more extensive since I commute one hour to work each way (I get in atleast 2 sermons a day)... I have about 500 sermons on cassette and some on CD.
> ...



Now that we're into audio here, I've compiled 250 Microcassettes over the years each with 6-8 sermons (slow-play for 3hr). Now, with all the Mp3's available I suppose I have about 500 hrs of audio. 

Like you, Matthew, I spend two hrs a day driving and "Reforming" myself. 

Still, nothing like a good, hefty book in hand. My library consists of about 100 books. I am SOOOO envious of most of you here. That is until I hear you say you too have ones you've never read. 

I'm glad we're allowed to count our SWRB collection. There is literally a lifetime of reading there alone!


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 29, 2005)

I did a precise count. I am within the range of 550 books, 200 of which are Useful Evangelical/Reformed.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> I did a precise count. I am within the range of 550 books, 200 of which are Useful Evangelical/Reformed.



I stopped counting after 1000. I just felt like David numbering his men. I don't want a fire to break out and consume my books in judgment  :bigsmile:


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> I don't want a fire to break out and consume my books in judgment  :bigsmile:



Just get insurance... and then you're covered in case of any such acts of God!


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> ...



Not to be grim, but this actually happened to an OPC pastor in NJ. The church burned down and his entire library was totally lost.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> ...



I have nightmares about that.


----------



## Authorised (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> ...



I would be in tears.

I only have 150 books, but I do have an interesting find:

I found a collection of Shakespeare's major plays and his sonnets with notations from what I though to be a college student using his textbook. I found an article with a book review from the 1930s and and article from February 6, 1960 concerning the death of Thomas Parrot, the book's editor and professor of English at Yale for 39 years.

Then I found the owner's name written in the book. It has the signature "J.H. Hagstrum" and gives the following address:

819 Michigan Ave.
Evanston, 60202
475-1265

Turns out Hagstrum (whom I thought was a student), from 1941-81 taught at Northwestern University in Evanston.

Of course, he had NO notes for Hamlet, the play we were required to read. 

[Edited on 3-30-2005 by Authorised]


----------



## JOwen (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Shane_
> not counting what I have on Esword & PC etc.



E-Sword is awasome! 

Kind regards,

Jerrold


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 13, 2005)

I only have around 300 and the SWRB and other Discs like Owens, Calvin, and Pink. Mainly hardbacks. I loath paperbacks because they fall apart on me. Mainly Puritan and Presbyterian authors. I have given away at least that many books. I am reading Ernest Reisingers biography now and Battle for the Church. 

I have a problem called BOOK LUST. So I try not to buy books unless I am sure I am going to read them. Don't want to be waistful. 

[Edited on 4-14-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## matthew11v25 (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> 
> I have a problem called BOOK LUST. So I try not to buy books unless I am sure I am going to read them. Don't want to be waistful.
> 
> [Edited on 4-14-2005 by puritancovenanter]



sometimes the reassuring feeling of seeing them, and knowing you have them if you need them is worth getting them...maybe I am just crazy.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Apologist4Him_
> I purchased Amazing Grace: The History & Theology of CALVINISM (DVD) from the Monergism bookstore because it is one of the few places which carry the DVD (highly recommended btw) http://www.monergismbooks.com/amazing2112.html
> 
> Anywho, I'll try to get back to this thread with more specific information.
> ...



I just ordered it. excited.


----------



## bigheavyq (Apr 15, 2005)

around 600 volumes. i wont get rid of any until I reach 30,000 like my man, rushdoony had.


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigheavyq_
> i wont get rid of any until I reach 30,000 like my man, rushdoony had.



I am speechless. At his funeral they mentioned that he had a small warehouse as a personal library.


----------



## strangerpilgrim (Apr 16, 2005)

5,000, not including another 1,000 that have been left behind in moves.

The southeast is littered with small town rare book stores. They are a gold mine. You just need to take a trip from southern Georgia through SC and TN, VA, and on up to Baltimore and then Philly. Don't take the interstate. Stop in any town with fewer then five stoplights and look for the local used bookstore. Then, once you get to Philly go on over to Carlyle PA where Banner of Truth has its seconds store. There you can buy lots of things that have some small mistake or stain or got their covers accidentally crushed or something like that, for 60% off. (And they are already pretty cheap). 

Also, you should look into larger towns' used books stores--particularly if there is any OLD Presbyterian church (whether or not it is now heretical or not...) or had a seminary or Bible college at any time. I've been in those bookstores and found whole libraries of great stuff that some idiot dropped off; they were sitting around the church and no one wanted them anymore, or the seminary or whatever is finally getting around to dumping off all those dusty old tomes no one wants. One time I was looking through the "free box" in a big used bookstore in TN when a young couple drove up and dumped three boxes full of excellent works into the box--didn't even bother trying to get something for them by going inside. Their great-grandfather, a presbyterian minister, had finally died after a long, drawn spat in the nursing home. They couldn't wait to get rid of all those worthless dusty books, and I couldn't wait to pick them all up and dump them in the trunk of my car.

I can't believe a whole board like this and no one has mentioned these tricks yet...:bigsmile:


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 16, 2005)

I live in Northern and Central Louisiana--no good used book stores. That being the case, there is one semi-charismatic, independent Baptist store going out of business and everything is 75% off. I picked up 5 brand new NAC Commentaries on the old testament. A $130 value for $18.


----------



## love2read (Apr 16, 2005)

My library is about 600 books. More than 90% are reformed/puritan books. Most books are published by Banner of Truth, Soli Deo Gloria, Baker or P&R. I am getting married in a few months so I have to buy "all I can get" now it is still possible


----------



## clevipearce (Apr 19, 2005)

Uh I'm not sure if I'm up for catagorizing whether books are reformed or not, but my count thus far is 115. At the moment, I am in the middle of C.S. Lewis' science fiction series. Pretty captivating stuff.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 20, 2005)

Okay, I have book envy! I think hubby's reformed books add up to around 50, especially if you count the booklets.

If you want to count ALL our books....I'll get back to you...gotta go estimate...


----------



## Augusta (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> I've got over 1000 now. Alot of it good, but some I will probably never read. Most I just have for reference so I don't have to run to the library all the time. About 1/3 is Puritans.
> 
> I don't think I have ever paid retail for a book. When I lived back in Seattle, there were a few good bookstores that had used books. One of the Family Bookstores in particular was run by a reformed Baptist and he readily supplied the store with good puritan books. That is where I got a good start on my library. Now, I do most of my shopping online. You just can't beat the good deals both for used and new books, especially through Amazon's used book network. But I've become much more picky now with what I buy. It's too much work on my bad back to move all these books around. I'll probably have to start pruning soon.




So Patrick, what were these bookstores that you went to. Do tell. I live in Bothell and want to go raid a couple of them.


----------



## Rich Barcellos (Jun 4, 2005)

Joshua Press is connected to Micahael Haykin - a Canadian Reformed Baptist. A good resource for older reprints is http://solid-ground-books.com/. Another excellent resource is http://www.heritagebooks.org/. My motto is, "Old is better!"


----------



## doulosChristou (Jun 4, 2005)

657 books here. I mostly buy used. It's interesting what you can find out there. Just last week at a local flea market, I picked up a Greek-Latin NT and Selections from Cicero with intro, notes and vocab by Charles Bennett -- both hardbacks in excellent condition -- for 99 cents each. Several years ago, I bought my BDF grammar used online for dirt cheap and then found the original author's name signed on the first page -- Robert H. Mounce.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doulosChristou_
> 657 books here. I mostly buy used. It's interesting what you can find out there. Just last week at a local flea market, I picked up a Greek-Latin NT and Selections from Cicero with intro, notes and vocab by Charles Bennett -- both hardbacks in excellent condition -- for 99 cents each. Several years ago, I bought my BDF grammar used online for dirt cheap and then found the original author's name signed on the first page -- Robert H. Mounce.



Wow


----------



## Jonathan (Jun 4, 2005)

You guys have big libraries... I am just starting mine now. I have 33 books, mostly Puritans and the like. I also have 22 coming in about 2 weeks  (Calvin's Commentaries!!!) 

At the rate I am going, by age 40 I should have about 500 books


----------



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Jun 4, 2005)

Well... at the most 50... but then again i'm poor and have only been reformed for a year.


----------



## sundoulos (Aug 24, 2005)

I used to have over 10,000 books (including history, science, arts, etc.) but they are expensive to move and require lots of room to store. I inherited about half of these books (non-theological) and have disposed of most. I probably have 3000 books now. Living in a one-bedroom cottage requires that most be in storage. I peruse the thrift shops and used books stores and occasionally buy something new. In this manner I picked up Merle d'Aubigne's _History of the Reformation_ original edition for less than its more modern reprint ($17.00). One of my favorite stores, for those in the Pacific Northwest, is Shorey's in Seattle. I found there a book entitled _Scots Worthies_, a history of the Covenanters and especially dear to me because I lived in the area the author describes in the 1600's and only paid $25.00 for it. 

Anyway, I no longer have the same attachment to my books as I had when I was younger. Fifty quality Puritans are more valuable than all the books one finds in the typical Christian book store these days. I shall soon start eliminating non-essential books from my library and read and re-read the great standards that have survived the centuries.

[Edited on 8-24-2005 by sundoulos]


----------



## Poimen (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> Since we have many readers on board, I thought this would be a good question.
> 
> Secondly,
> ...



1. I believe about 400-500.

2. Campus book stores (university and seminary), online, used book stores, and a little Reformed Baptist store that sold precious Puritan/Reformed items for 50% of the price (more of a ministry than a business). I also have had many books given to me and I purchased several from a retiring ministers collection.

3. See #2.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 18, 2005)

That's an impressive library Pastor Sean...


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> Since we have many readers on board, I thought this would be a good question.
> 
> Secondly,
> ...




1. Somewhere around 500 I'm guessing, with maybe 300 theological and the rest historical/political/literary. Almost all of the theological books are useful, but most of them are by contemporary authors. I need to add more older books by Reformed and Puritan authors; most of what I have now are Puritan Paperbacks, along with a few SDG books. I have a lot of MacArthur, Sproul, Lutzer, Piper, and Spurgeon, among others. 

I also have at least a couple hundred sermons on tape, maybe more. 

2. Used bookstores for most of the historical/political stuff, (in Baton Rouge when I lived there, not Central La.--but the best one there was driven out of business by Barnes & Noble). Many of the Puritan and Banner titles were purchased several years ago from a locally owned store that was changing locations and put everything at least 40% off. I was carrying books out by the box load. Jacob, Mr. Davis had a lot more Reformed stuff at the old downtown store. Problem was, a lot of them had been on the shelves for years and it was even harder to find what you were looking for there since the store was much larger. 

I haven't done much online shopping, but that's about to change since I basically don't have any choice. 

3. Used bookstores (whether online or brick and mortar), Ebay (sometimes). If you're in a university town, you can probably amass a lot of used books in a hurry if you're willing to spend the time looking.

How's the book hunting in Jackson, Jacob?


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> ...


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> ...


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> ...


----------

